# Hi everybody Uk vapour!



## mase21 (25/7/16)

I'm a new vapour 4 weeks old. i stopped smoking cigarettes too. I've done the hardest part [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES] nice forum guys, i vape on a kangertech subox 05ohm 14 to 17w. I've been reading loads information about diy ejuice so I'm going to give it a shot soon!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dubz (25/7/16)

Welcome to the forum @mase21 . Enjoy your stay...


----------



## Vape Starter (25/7/16)

Welcome!


----------



## Imtiaaz (25/7/16)

CONGRATULATIONS on kicking the stinkies!!! Welcome to the vape family.. We both know you will have ample support from the awesome peeps here when you eventually start making them juices...


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/7/16)

welcome @mase21...well done on your achievement.

Gr8 to see peeps from all over the world coming through here...


----------



## stevie g (25/7/16)

Can confirm he wrote vapour not vaper . 

Welcome @mase21. Can you tell us what is the atmosphere regarding vaping in the UK in general?.

Here in SA I would still call it niche but growing rapidly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (25/7/16)

Sprint said:


> Can confirm he wrote vapour not vaper .
> 
> Welcome @mase21. Can you tell us what is the atmosphere regarding vaping in the UK in general?.
> 
> Here in SA I would still call it niche but growing rapidly.



Good question @Sprint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (25/7/16)

Welcome @mase21 congrats on kicking the habbit


----------



## KZOR (25/7/16)

Welcome to one of the friendlier and honest localities of South Africa ......... the SA-vapers.
DIY is great ..... I was in a shop earlier and vaped around 15 desert flavours, from 7 big brands, I thought I would like but I have to honestly say that the juice I made was better than all of them. Just takes time finding what you like but playing medieval alchemist is really fun.
Just need a great coffee recipe LIKE PAULIES COFFEE CAKE.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

